# Penn State Industries



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

What is your experience with Penn State Industries regarding lathe supplies? I have placed two orders with them and both times I was unable to track my order on their website's tracking function. When I called to get the UPS tracking number they seemed very put out by my inconvienence. I order some stuff last Friday and found out they just shipped it yesterday and it won't arrive till next Tuesday. To me this is ridiculous. Maybe I've just been spoiled by Woodcraft, Grizzly and Rockler. Woodcraft stuff ships from OH and that's only a hair closer than PSI and it takes half the time. What's your take?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered lots of tooling from them, so far, so good.

Just ordered the wife a new Commander, but they say it'll be another month till they can fill the order. Always get up to date emails even when ordering by phone. Like I said, so far so good.

Grizzly always have been good for ordering and phone help, too.

Time will tell, I guess.:laughing:


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I was going to make an order from them but decided to give Woodcraft a chance at the sale first (we have both a Woodcraft and Rockler store within 10 miles of the house) and the money saved on shipping alone kept the order local and I didn't have to suffer the waiting period!


----------



## SonOfMartin (Jun 11, 2010)

I have no issues with PSI. Placed an order this past Monday and it was in my mailbox yesterday.

you can save on shipping by creating an account and posting reviews of their items. You then get a coupon for $5 off your orders good for the next several days. I use it all the time.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

ACP said:


> What is your experience with Penn State Industries regarding lathe supplies? I have placed two orders with them and both times I was unable to track my order on their website's tracking function. When I called to get the UPS tracking number they seemed very put out by my inconvienence. I order some stuff last Friday and found out they just shipped it yesterday and it won't arrive till next Tuesday. To me this is ridiculous. Maybe I've just been spoiled by Woodcraft, Grizzly and Rockler. Woodcraft stuff ships from OH and that's only a hair closer than PSI and it takes half the time. What's your take?


Sometimes I have the same problems with PSI. Their sister company MLCS has far better delivery than PSI. A while back I put myself on the waiting list for a lathe and I would keep checking their web site for updates. Never really satisfied with what I found so I called them and asked about the lathe and they said I was not put on the preferred waiting list until I actually ordered one and that was the only way they could guarantee a delivery date. So I put myself on the waiting list and 2 weeks later Woodcraft store had a good deal on a lathe with a better price so I canceled my order with PSI. Sometime they have great deliveries and other times it is a crap shoot, never as consistent As Woodcraft or Rockler or for that matter any other wood craft supplier. One more thing I have been experiencing poor plating quality on some of their bottle stoppers and now I just found the same with one of the Eggoscopes. I have had customers return these items which I had to replace. Yes they do replace them but not my time and effort.


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

*An apology to PSI*

NOT!

Before ordering anything from PSI I had some questions which I submitted to them via the "email" form provided on their website. Three times. PSI chose to ignore each request for information.:thumbdown:

So, why I am I so surprised that PSI:


Shipped my first order via UPS after I paid higher shipping fee for USPS Priority Mail:thumbdown:
Refused to cancel my second order placed the day before the first one shipped. No response to that request until they made sure the second one was shipped two days after the request to cancel it.:thumbdown:
Took five (5) days to process my third (and last) order which was short an item (and no response from them on that issue, either).:thumbdown:
Somewhere in there I told them their customer service sux. I apologize because I was wrong. It is evident PSI has no customer service.

The solution to the problem might be to stop doing business with PSI because it is apparent they don't give a cr*p about their customers. However, PSI supplies so much product to other retailers that may be an iffy way to do it.

Now that I've completed my rant, I have a message for PSI:

CUSTOMERS ARE YOUR PROFIT, NOT YOUR OVERHEAD​ 
The Scribbler


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK I have ordered several times from PSI, MLCS, Woodcraft and Rockler. PSI was the slowest on order processing but not a problem because I read and understood that before i placed my order. In there defense the processing was still completed faster then they said it could take.

Not really related but I ordered from Ancient Wood just before Thanksgiving and they lost my order because I did it over the phone do to questions I had. They apologized and gave me free shipping. (They were very nice about it)


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a similar experience with JC Whitney. I ordered two armrests, they shipped one, cancelled my order for the other one and never explained why. They e-mail me everyday asking for more business. I e-mailed them and asked what happened to the rest of my order and they did not reply

If they'd spend 1/100th the effort on customer service that they spend on soliciting, they wouldn't need to spend so much on solicitations


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I donno if this works*

In any email requesting service or complaining about service, I would make a point to mention that you are a member of 
"***** forum" and let them know that if you are not completely satisfied you will post to that effect on the forum and conversely if you are completely satisfied you will recommend that company on the forum. What goes around should come back around...eventually. The internet is another tool in your box, might as well use it.  bill


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

ACP said:


> What is your experience with Penn State Industries regarding lathe supplies? I have placed two orders with them and both times I was unable to track my order on their website's tracking function. When I called to get the UPS tracking number they seemed very put out by my inconvienence. I order some stuff last Friday and found out they just shipped it yesterday and it won't arrive till next Tuesday. To me this is ridiculous. Maybe I've just been spoiled by Woodcraft, Grizzly and Rockler. Woodcraft stuff ships from OH and that's only a hair closer than PSI and it takes half the time. What's your take?


I have had similar experiences with PSI as far as poor communication about my orders and being unable to track the shipment. I've found that if I just don't worry about it and let it go, the order arrives when I expect it will.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Ordered from Penn State many times never had a problem.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I appreciate all the responses everyone has posted. I like to think that we keep each other well informed about any of the woodworking companies out there. I trust the info I get here because of the vast experience on this site. So there is good and bad. I would like to say this, mostly because there are positives with PSI. Their products have made me very happy. Ledhead is right about my patience, I should just relax and know that it'll be coming. That hasn't failed, everything I've ordered has arrived well packaged and in good shape. The prices are very good, and I like the tools and chuck I've gotten from them. I just wish they would fix a few small items on their website and be more helpful. I think, and this is just a guess, they could probably use some capital invested in their IT section. Oh well, for their price, which is what I can afford, I shouldn't complain too much.


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know if this is completely related, but we'll see. 
I just ordered a lathe bed extension from PSI, but I did it on Amazon.com.
Ordered on a Thursday, accepted cheapest shipping offered (6-10 days), and it arrived the following Tuesday.
That ain't bad in my book. And I'm in a small town in Tennessee. Everything takes an extra day to get here from anywhere.
Maybe they take care of the orders forwarded from Amazon first?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had good experiences with orders from PSI. My last order was placed on a Sunday and it was shipped on Tue and arrived on Thur. I got an email when it was shipped with a UPS tracking number.
Also, on a previous order they send me a wrong item and charged for the correct item (more expensive). I called them the day it arrived and they told me to keep the item and they would send the correct item. It took about a week but I did get the correct item with no additional cost to me.
Tom


----------



## pittly (Sep 13, 2011)

*Penn State Ind.*

I have been ordering lathes and equipment for the last 5 years from Penn State. Usually about a week to process and get it shipped..The last couple of years process time has went from a week to month or just plain loose your orders. 02/Sept/2011 I placed and order for 466.00 for a new commander lathe.. I hadn't received a shipping notice by the 13th of Sept.
So I called them,, they had no ideal where the order was.. She called me back and claimed they lost the order.. I asked her if they could get it boxed up and shipped that same day. She replied she didn't know. I said that if she could get shipped today I would like to complete the order of my lathe. But if she couldn't ship it that day to cancel the order..
I end up canceling the order because she didn't know anything.. Lets see how long it takes Penn State to return the money back to my account.
I have made up my mind not use Penn State for anything and I advice others to do the same..If it takes Penn State a week to get off their ass and process an order, its to long for this old man..
I to like Craft USA and Rockers to do business with. Craft USA are a pleasure to work with.
I notice Amazon is selling the the same Commander lathe and they state 1-3 months shipping..So they must have a tough time getting PSI Commander Lathes also..


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You know I will add a few things. 

I placed an internet order with PSI and notice a price problem with there website. No big deal it happens but the sale was over that day so i placed the order with only one item that was supposed to be .97 but was charging 9.70, I put a comment about the problem and called them the next morning to try and speed up the fix. They were very helpful fixing the problem and changed the order amount to the higher amount as I requested. That order came and when they fixed it the order was redone as a phone order. Well two items were keyed in wrong and I got the wrong bushings and a drill bit instead of another set of bushings. I called and they again fixed it with no problem. 

There are two reasons to have a problem with customer service. Poor training which you could always ask for someone else or a supervisor to resolve it. The other reason is a poor attitude on your part. This can be fixed by being courteous and respectful when explaining your problem. Very rarely will you get a poor response if you are polite and respectful to others regardless of the problem.


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

*Love Joe Roberts at penn state*



ACP said:


> What is your experience with Penn State Industries regarding lathe supplies? I have placed two orders with them and both times I was unable to track my order on their website's tracking function. When I called to get the UPS tracking number they seemed very put out by my inconvienence. I order some stuff last Friday and found out they just shipped it yesterday and it won't arrive till next Tuesday. To me this is ridiculous. Maybe I've just been spoiled by Woodcraft, Grizzly and Rockler. Woodcraft stuff ships from OH and that's only a hair closer than PSI and it takes half the time. What's your take?


I needed help to get o rings for 1 3/8 chuck that I bought at Penn state, sent an e- mail, next day Joe Roberts tool manager for Penn state, calls me at home. Problem solved. Try this # Joe Roberts at 1-800-377-7297. and or send an e-mail asking to get in contact with Mr.Roberts. Real live person.Ron Marietta Ga.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I usually order from PSI or CSUSA and do not usually have a problem.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I very seldom use PSI as they only have a couple pen kits that I use. There shipping time is about the worst out there but it's not a problem if you plan that into your order.
My top 5 vendors are CSUSA, Bear Tooth Woods, Arizona Silhouette, Exotic Blanks and R&B Crafts. All give outstanding service and get 95% of my business.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... With a couple of exceptions, all of my lathe chisels are from PSI, and never a problem with ordering / shipping. I have also ordered some dust collection stuff from them, hoses, filters and the like... Never a problem. Never ordered from Rockler / Woodcraft as they have stores locally and it is easier just to run up and grab an item than order it... Grizzly has been good for shipping, although slow when I ordered my air filter on sale... A backorder situation that they are getting all too well known for these days. However my item shipped and arrived prior to when Grizzly said stock would arrive to them for shipping... I guess the ship from Taiwan had favorable winds, or the stuff got through Customs faster than they anticipated...

The observation about items ordered via Amazon being handled faster / more effectively may be true. Everything PSI I have ordered except for my replacement filters was done through Amazon, and shipping was always fast...


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

As an update (and a thank you of sorts to the people who linked me to them), I placed an order via Amazon from PSI this afternoon, around 1pm. I just got a confirmation email saying they'd shipped and providing the UPS tracking number.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This afternoon I got an email saying the order I placed late Monday night is being shipped today.

To me, shipping within 48 hours of placing the order is pretty good service. (I just hope it's the parts I ordered, last time there was a mix up and I got somebody else's stuff.)


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> In any email requesting service or complaining about service, I would make a point to mention that you are a member of
> "***** forum" and let them know that if you are not completely satisfied you will post to that effect on the forum and conversely if you are completely satisfied you will recommend that company on the forum. What goes around should come back around...eventually. The internet is another tool in your box, might as well use it.  bill



+1!!!


and I have not had any problems with PSI. placed about 4 orders with them.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been ordering from PSI since 2003 and I sent a link (from this forum) via email to customer service stating they need to know what is being said about their service. I did that yesterday! Companies need to get input so they can improve. I know when I was Dir of Quality before I retired I valued customer feerback and sometimes it was hard to take but there was some good and some bad, but if they plot their progress they will improve.


----------



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

I have ordered from PSI a number of times. I've found their merchandise to be satisfactory, for the most part, but their order processing is on the slow side and their packaging leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

My experience with PSI could be worse.

When I receive my orders I check, double check, and triple check to make sure I have everything, and that everything is in working condition. I do this because I've order mechanical pencil kits, and the tips have been broken off. I've also received kits missing ink, and other parts. I've also had wrong items shipped. But I eventually get everything sent to me in the correct condition. For free and in a timely manner.

Staff is usually nice at that too.

I would really prefer to move to someone else, but until I find one that I really enjoy I'm stuck with PSI


----------



## fgvanatta (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been dealing with PSI for years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Just as an update, and to confirm what earlier posters have already mentioned. If you can buy through Amazon, that's the way to go. Bought a few things a couple weeks back through Amazon on a Tuesday and had them Friday of the same week. 

Ordered very similar items straight from PSI on Monday around 11am (EDT) and just got the confirmation that they've received my order and it'll be shipped tomorrow. Yikes. Three days to process some bottle stoppers?? Maybe I'm just spoiled with the immediacy of the internet and am used to same day shipping. Just thought I'd offer some real world, recent experience.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's been my experience with PSI too. Order Sunday night. Order confirmation Wed. Ships Thursday. gets to me the following Th or F (WA state). CraftSupply, order before 4 pm (during the week) on Monday, product ships Monday and I have it Wed. Costs more for shipping, but do you want it sooner or cheaper.

Reminds me of a sign I saw about wanting it done well, fast, or cheap.

If you want it done: Then it won't be done:
fast and cheap well
fast and well cheap
cheap and well fast


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I ordered their new free DVD on metal spinning long enough ago that I had forgotten about it, then suddenly got a shipping notice and had a hard time figuring out what it was. I was really disposed when it arrived, it turned out to be a single Quicktime video file burned to a DVD so you need a computer to view it, not a DVD player. I was astounded that whoever produced the DVD was incapable of burning the master in real DVD format - made me almost think of coverting it and sending to them out of pity.


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

*PSI Pros & Cons*

PSI is, like most other businesses, a grab bag of pros and cons. Based on my personal experiences with PSI, here is a list of what I think they do right and what I believe the do wrong:



Pros: :thumbsup:

Largest selection of products for miniatures turning in the "industry"
Great catalog that attractively showcases those products
Expansive web site that is user friendly
Good prices(usually)
Cons: :thumbdown:

Poor quality control in filling orders
Slow order processing (you'd think that slowing down this step would prevent the first con, wouldn't you)
Slow response to complaints (sometimes they ignore them and just hope they'll go away)
I've been "online" since the mid-80's, so I've seen the evolution of internet sales move from mail order mentality into the near brick-and-mortar experiences and choices we have today. Don't misunderstand that perspective; there is nothing wrong with mail order, but should internet sales be treated the same as mailed-in orders? 

Yes, we _are_ spoiled by businesses that provide online shopping so close to the brick-and-mortar store experience. It has become the norm, not the exception, for internet sales. Regretfully, based on my experiences with them, PSI remains a negative exception to the rule.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I call in my orders to PSI, and never have had a problem with them. Not sure why all the heartbreak over PSI, just go to their resellers. 

Packard Woodworks
Wood-n- Whimsies
Woodturningz

Craft Supplies and Packard Woodworks have identical non- pen small turning stuff PSI carries in their catalogs and on website. Just request free catalog and check them out.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com
http://www.woodturningz.com
http://woodturnerscatalog.com


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

*The Heartache of PSI*

The prime source of the heart ache comes from being treated as the ba***rd step child because I don't use PSI's prefered ordering method. I work 10 and sometimes 12, even 16 hour days and my employer prohibits cell phones on company property and does not permit personal phone calls on company telephones, so I can't call in my orders as you do. 

You order by phone and have never been shorted on an order, never had defective parts delivered, never received an order placed by someone else, and never had any complaints whatsoever. :thumbsup: So, it's pretty obvious PSI treats you differently from customers that order via the internet.:thumbdown:

And, yes, I have ordered from PSI resellers. Woodturningz is good example: Ryan keeps some of PSI's best selling products "on the shelf", but if the PSI item is not in stock, he will order it which extends the time before receipt, and you have to meet a minimum quantity order, usually ten or more. Pretty rough when you only want one. 

However, Woodturningz is so much more responsive than PSI. :thumbsup: Ryan has responded to emails within minutes sent to him at 10 PM or later. His shipping policies and fees are more in line with customer needs, not his. PSI waits days, sometimes weeks before responding to email.

I'm glad you get such good treatment from PSI. Perhaps it's just that I can't call in my orders because of other considerations, or can't afford to spend more than $ 50.00 per order. Who knows? Perhaps next time you call in your order you can let them know there are a lot of ex customers voicing their opinions here and that those ex customers would like to hear their side of the story.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Gist of my post don’t sweat the petty stuff other vendors selling same stuff with better service. I never said bad things cannot happen to me ordering from PSI. 

I have listen to folks complain about Berea Hardwoods. Never had a problem with them. Once had a mixed up order, called they had correct kits in the mail to me same day, arranged for UPS to pick wrong kits at my house. When asked sent me another set of bushings for kit, after explained problem with first set of bushings. 

Packard Woodworks sent one of my orders to Jackson, MS vice Jacksonville, NC finally got here after couple weeks. Years ago they sent me a rusty drive center, got on the phone they sent me new one with an apology. 

I have never ordered from Arizona Silhouette. Have met Bill Baumbeck, he does not suffer fools. Couple guys started sniveling over at IAP, Bill jumped on and dished the dirt right back. If want good products, fast service, and maybe little something extra in your order check out his site. 
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/

Yes, have had few problems ordering turning gear, still have yet find woodturning vendor that did not make it right when stuff happens whether spending few or hundred dollars.


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

*You Said, "*

In a previous post you said, "I call in my orders to PSI, and never have had a problem with them."

Now you say, "I never said bad things cannot happen to me ordering from PSI."
:thumbdown:


$50.00 isn't petty for me, and neither is being blown off by a company that has taken my money.

Had you read my entire first post you would have seen the list of pros was longer than the cons.

Please stop the personal attacks and definetly leave others out of it. I will not be responding to any more of your posts because I won't be reading them.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I have read every post in this thread including yours before responding. Not personally attacking anyone here. Will try to remeber any time see your name in a thread not to post there.


----------



## Mdm0829 (Dec 19, 2011)

Check out their BBB rating.


----------

